# Foster Parents



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Just wondering how many of you that have fostered a Hav or any other breed , have ended up keeping the dog.? I would find it difficult to let the dog go after getting attached to it. I commend you folks for this , I couldn't do it. :angel:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What timing Dave! My first foster just left with her new family. I was really happy for them, they were so excited but just as sad to see her going - and she was only here for 2 weeks. I took Cody & Tess for a walk and shed a few tears. We loved having her here and friends made it even tougher by encouraging me to keep her. I know Cody & Tess are going to miss her as much as I will. 

From the beginning I thought of her in terms of not being mine, she belonged to someone else, I was just watching her until they could come and take care of her. Of course, since this was only my first we'll see how well I do with keeping that attitude. 

But just think - I get to go through that initial fun stage when I'm still full of patience and they haven't developed all of the bad habits I've unwittingly allowed!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ahhh Jill I don't know how you do it? Two weeks isn't long but it's enough to get attached. Bless you.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Dave, My little foster guy Gabe let this morning with his new forever home. I tell you I was stressed and agonizing over it. The minute his new mom walked in I knew this was meant to be. He is very shy and nervous around new people. He came right up to her and was fighting the others for attention! He even asked her to pick him up a few times. The house is quiet and seems empty. My girls are missing him as we are. While my heart aches it is filled with joy!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Geeze this convinces me all the more that I could only rescue and not adopt.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

:grouphug:Luna! Must be adoption day. You're right, the house is so quiet and empty! Amazing how one little being can add so much to the home. And it is such a range of emotions but the smiles on the family's faces (there were 2 boys, ages 10 & 7) made it worthwhile.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

We've fostered two and sent them both off to new homes. Having each of them here confirmed for me that two dogs is enough for us full-time. It was still hard to say goodbye though, even though they both went to wonderful homes.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I can honestly say with each foster I have had, they went to a better home than I could have provided that dog. I never cried at the time of them going home maybe part of it was being busy making sure they had everything. The two times I can remember crying were seeing the progress of two of the dogs I had fostered. One I ran into during a rescue event and I didn't recognize the dog and the other was Casey and he remembered me and my dogs and was finally the Casey he was suppose to be.

It also helps I have Ms Manners who doesn't fall in love as easily as I do


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> *Ahhh Jill I don't know how you do it? Two weeks isn't long but it's enough to get attached. Bless you.*


:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> I can honestly say with each foster I have had, they went to a better home than I could have provided that dog. I never cried at the time of them going home maybe part of it was being busy making sure they had everything. The two times I can remember crying were seeing the progress of two of the dogs I had fostered. One I ran into during a rescue event and I didn't recognize the dog and the other was Casey and he remembered me and my dogs and was finally the Casey he was suppose to be.
> 
> It also helps I have Ms Manners who doesn't fall in love as easily as I do


By Ms. Manners, I am thinking you might mean Belle? Or am I mistaken? Being sure you are placing them in a better home might help, but I still don't know how you do it, but I am glad you do!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a hard time letting them go! My first left me in a bundle of tears when he left and the two I've had since then-I adopted! After the first week with Phoebe she fit in so seamlessly with the boys that I was sure she was meant to stay. Chingy is 11 years old and already lost her long time owner. After 6 months of being here she was obviously happy to be part of the pack and I didn't want to uproot her and put her through having to adjust to another home. And of course we fell in love with her!









Since then, I havn't been able to foster since my house is so full, but I have done transport.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I have a hard time letting them go! My first left me in a bundle of tears when he left and the two I've had since then-I adopted! After the first week with Phoebe she fit in so seamlessly with the boys that I was sure she was meant to stay. Chingy is 11 years old and already lost her long time owner. After 6 months of being here she was obviously happy to be part of the pack and I didn't want to uproot her and put her through having to adjust to another home. And of course we fell in love with her!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you Christie, I think it's time for another one maybe.?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Gabe is so happy at his new home. He knows he is home! He is confident in ways he never has been. They are thrilled. They called first thing this morning to let me know how his first night went. They are not only his perfect home, but mine too since they have a real understanding of hard letting go can be. My heart is at peace knowing he is exactly where he was born to be!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Beth that's so nice to hear. I guess you have to have that mindset in order to survive and find peace with this process. Hugs and woofs to you and everyone who undertakes this sort of thing.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Good for you Christie, I think it's time for another one maybe.?


Not right now.  I feel like I've been potty training for the last three years! Now that they are reliable indoors we have new training goals for each. I'll still transport or help rescue when I can though. You should get involved with rescue. It can be very challanging but I think you'd like it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I hear you Christie, but I am so involved with dog related things right now that there just isn't enough time in the day. I was just asked if I wanted to be president of IPDTA and had to turn the offer down. Besides ,if I took in a dog, he wouldn't be leaving. That's one of the reasons why I don't go to the animal shelters. It's easy to see how some people end up with a dozen or more cats or dogs in their house. Not for me. I'm too weak when it comes to this .


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Beth,
I know you were thrilled to hear from the new family that Gabe is doing so well, and that they love him so much. 

You must have a great sense of satisfaction today!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah Beth!!! That's great to hear. Makes it all worthwhile, doesn't it?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Beth that's so nice to hear. I guess you have to have that mindset in order to survive and find peace with this process. Hugs and woofs to you and everyone who undertakes this sort of thing.


OH DAve, I was an absolute basket case the whole week before. Seeing how happy he is in his new home, made every minute worth it. Feeling peace in knowing I made the right decision for him is just priceless.

There are many things to do in rescue beside foster! WE have a newsletter, there is intake, checking references, the education committee. Tons of things.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Jill in Mich said:


> Yeah Beth!!! That's great to hear. Makes it all worthwhile, doesn't it?


Jill you are so right!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We failed the first time, I fell in love with Gracie almost immediately. She was so nervous and needy, easily frightened and when she began to trust and return love I knew there was no way I could give her up.

Now we have Bo and Jackie here. I love them already and they've been here less than 2 weeks. Bo already had surgery on his cherry eye and Jackie has an evaluation at the dog eye doctor on Thursday for cataracts. We're caring for them and loving them even though we know we'll help them find a wonderful forever home. 

Will I be sad? There's no doubt about it. I keep telling myself this isn't about me though and if I can't love them while they're here then I shouldn't do it. Luckily my husband feels the same way and is as willing to care for them as I am. We'll have each other when they do move on and then we'll be able to welcome another dog that needs some extra love into our home.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Koodos to you and hubby Anne. Great work.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks to all you foster parents! You make a difference.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

My first foster came-and never left-but Rommy Man was meant to be here-although if you ask Miss Paige at first she might have had a different idea. Then after a few others Ms Frannie came to visit & I could never have let her leave. She was meant to be here with us-she stole my heart from the very start. Not sure if Rom would agree but Paige thought she was okay to stay. They are just perfect for each other-old & crabby. LOL and not much for playing.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------

